# Siamo permalosi??



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Vi capita mai di sentirvi dire che siete permalosi??

E se succede, avete mai analizzato perchè vi è stato detto?


Ricordo che quando ero bambino e andavo alle scuole elementari io ero molto permaloso, tenevo sempre il "MUSO" come si dice in genere e ho capito che era un atteggiamento che ho ereditato da mia madre.

Per fortuna una mia maestra riuscì a convincere tutta la classe ad ignorarmi ogni volta che facevo i "capricci" e li capii quando fosse stupido quel mio comportamento perchè in quel modo perdevo il mio diritto di spiegare le mie ragioni.

Da allora non ho mai rifiutato il dialogo con nessuno.

Eppure ogni tanto qualcuno ancora oggi se ne esce dandomi del permaloso.

Perchè sono stato definito tale??  Solo perchè non accetto di abbassare il tono di una discussione!

Credo che esista sempre un momento giusto per ogni cosa: per discorsi seri, per giocare, per scherzare, per amare, per lavorare; credo però che fondamentalmente quando si è in una comune il momento giusto debba essere condiviso da tutti o dalla maggior parte.

La democrazia però in quanto tale consente a chi non è d'accordo sul "cambio del momento" di ritirarsi di buon ordine e di lasciare il campo a chi ha scelto un "momento diverso". 

Secondo voi è PERMALOSO ritirarsi??

O è permaloso questo fatto solo perchè a domanda diretta si è data la spiegazione del proprio ritiro??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

Ti viene detto ...perché sei permaloso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

Seriamente credo che scomporre la parola aiuti: essere permaloso significa prendere per-male quello che ci viene detto.
Ovvero una critica a un nostro atteggiamento viene vissuta come una critica in toto a noi o si attribuisce a quell'atteggiamento o a quella frase specifica il compito di esprimere noi stessi.
Il contrario è presupporre un atteggiamento di benevolenza agli altri e attribuire all'osservazione o alla critica il valore che ha cioè di essere un focalizzare momentaneamente l'attenzione su un aspetto particolare senza implicare una critica alla persona.


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seriamente credo che scomporre la parola aiuti: essere permaloso significa prendere per-male quello che ci viene detto.
> Ovvero una critica a un nostro atteggiamento viene vissuta come una critica in toto a noi o si attribuisce a quell'atteggiamento o a quella frase specifica il compito di esprimere noi stessi.
> Il contrario è presupporre un atteggiamento di benevolenza agli altri e attribuire all'osservazione o alla critica il valore che ha cioè di essere un focalizzare momentaneamente l'attenzione su un aspetto particolare senza implicare una critica alla persona.


 
Ok, questo in linee generali, ma se non senti la critica verso di te e semplicemente ti ritiri da una discussione che senti abbia "esaurito" il suo contenuto, pur continuando a leggere per vedere se altro di interessante si aggiunge??

Come quando leggi una notizia sul giornale, fino a quando la notizia è calda la commenti, poi ti mantieni informato però non ci spendi più parole perchè non trovi nulla di nuovo a aggiungere....


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ok, questo in linee generali, ma se non senti la critica verso di te e semplicemente ti ritiri da una discussione che senti abbia "esaurito" il suo contenuto, pur continuando a leggere per vedere se altro di interessante si aggiunge??
> 
> Come quando leggi una notizia sul giornale, fino a quando la notizia è calda la commenti, poi ti mantieni informato però non ci spendi più parole perchè non trovi nulla di nuovo a aggiungere....


lanci... c'è che ogni tanto è salutare anche cazzeggiare da cazzerelloni..
almeno per me.
te sei sempre sul pezzo. per me non sei affatto pemaloso, semmai sei disabituato a fare cagnara per il gusto di farla.
il perché non lo so.

io per non smentirmi ho riesumato i gemelli ruggeri.
sotto il cielo di croda. sto ridendo da sola come una matta..
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=72uC85L8-Ng


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Chi piu' e chi meno SIETE/siamo tutti permalosi!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi piu' e chi meno SIETE/siamo tutti permalosi!


io mi incazzo e rispondo subito come altrettanto presto mi passa.


----------



## LDS (8 Agosto 2008)

dai un po' tutti ce la prendiamo quando ci si dice su qualcosa. Poi a freddo ci rendiamo conto che in effetti non avevano tutti i torti...e vedi che la critica era costruttiva.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ok, questo in linee generali, ma se non senti la critica verso di te e semplicemente ti ritiri da una discussione che senti abbia "esaurito" il suo contenuto, pur continuando a leggere per vedere se altro di interessante si aggiunge??
> 
> Come quando leggi una notizia sul giornale, fino a quando la notizia è calda la commenti, poi ti mantieni informato però non ci spendi più parole perchè non trovi nulla di nuovo a aggiungere....


Normale ritirarsi da una discussione ...ma non credo di essermi mai sognata di annunciarlo se non una volta con Chen per chiarire agli altri che non avrei dato alimento rispondendo agli insulti.
Forse è l'annuncio che suscita qualche perplessità.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Normale ritirarsi da una discussione ...ma non credo di essermi mai sognata di annunciarlo se non una volta con Chen per chiarire agli altri che non avrei dato alimento rispondendo agli insulti.
> Forse è l'annuncio che suscita qualche perplessità.


vedi perché siamo diverse?
tu eviti gli insulti mentre io mi ci ficco in bomba


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lanci... c'è che ogni tanto è salutare anche cazzeggiare da cazzerelloni..
> almeno per me.
> te sei sempre sul pezzo. per me non sei affatto pemaloso, semmai sei disabituato a fare cagnara per il gusto di farla.
> il perché non lo so.
> ...


 
Ti posso assicurare che sono un maestro del cazzeggio, anche adoro andare in profondità di ogni cosa. 

Ci sono thread dove una cosa seria non l'ho proprio scritta pur intervenendo decine di volte. Diciamo che trovo fastidiosa l'ironia gratuita quando talmente incomprensibile da "sembrare" un aggressione e sottolineo SEMBRARE, altrimenti mi becco l'etichetta di permaloso e non me la tolgo più.


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> dai un po' tutti ce la prendiamo quando ci si dice su qualcosa. Poi a freddo ci rendiamo conto che in effetti non avevano tutti i torti...e vedi che la critica era costruttiva.


 
E' proprio per questa ragione che ho aperto questo thread. Ci sono volte in cui sono consapevole che gli altri possano avere ragione, ma altre volte in cui rimango convinto della mia opinione, dato però che amo il confronto, ho voluto stuzzicare il forum con questo argomento.

In fondo è anche bello vedere quanti hanno l'autocritica di mettersi davvero in gioco


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Normale ritirarsi da una discussione ...ma non credo di essermi mai sognata di annunciarlo se non una volta con Chen per chiarire agli altri che non avrei dato alimento rispondendo agli insulti.
> Forse è l'annuncio che suscita qualche perplessità.


Trovo invece "educato" dire che raggiunto un certo livello discorsivo, comunicare che non si ha più intenzione di interevenire. Vero che siamo abituati a chiudere rapporti senza dare nemmeno una spiegazione perchè l'amore proprio è talmente ferito che ci impedisce il normale conviviale, ma non essendo stato offeso e ritenendo che "quel" thread avesse preso una piega non più interessante per me, l'ho segnalato.

La notizia non era di interesse comune?? Può essere, come può essere che il "egocentrismo" sia tale da aver sempre questa mania di protagonismo. Io ho solo creduto di essere educato, spesso le modalità con cui agiamo risultano poco attinenti al messaggio che vogliamo comunicare, ma questo è un problema di tutti


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedi perché siamo diverse?
> tu eviti gli insulti mentre io mi ci ficco in bomba


 
Purtroppo anch'io trovo poco interessante l'insulto ed è per questo che preferisco defilarmi.....


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo anch'io trovo poco interessante l'insulto ed è per questo che preferisco defilarmi.....


pensi che sia indice di superiorità defilarsi dagli insulti?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E' proprio per questa ragione che ho aperto questo thread. Ci sono volte in cui sono consapevole che gli altri possano avere ragione, ma altre volte in cui rimango convinto della mia opinione, dato però che amo il confronto, ho voluto stuzzicare il forum con questo argomento.
> 
> In fondo è anche bello vedere quanti hanno l'autocritica di mettersi davvero in gioco


no. in questo hai più che ragione.
è che davvero non so come fai a farcela ad essere sempre tutto un'armatura...


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> pensi che sia indice di superiorità defilarsi dagli insulti?


Io all'insulto ci arrivo solo in due occasioni:
 - voglio provocare.
 - ho perso completamente le staffe.

Nel primo caso spesso il mio insulto è canzoniero ed ironico, e comunque ho sempre il controllo di me.

Nel secondo caso, fortunatamente capita di rado, non sono in grado di essere lucido e dico parole a vanvera. Il dover scrivere le parole mi porta gioco forza a riflettere perchè ho il tempo per farlo, dunque cancello il post e mi ritiro.

Perdere il controllo significa diventare facile "preda" degli altri e porgere il fianco e questo non lo concedo a nessuno, ancor meno poi a personaggi virtuali quali i frequentatori di un forum


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. in questo hai più che ragione.
> è che davvero non so come fai a farcela ad essere sempre tutto un'armatura...


Ho dovuto crescere in fretta........ forse troppo in fretta.....


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io all'insulto ci arrivo solo in due occasioni:
> - voglio provocare.
> - ho perso completamente le staffe.
> 
> ...


capirai...
adesso, io so che non ti stai canonizzando come giobbe, che è pentito per aver spiato il lato erotico di cui la moglie lo ha privato (con un prete..) e adesso cerca di salvare il salvabile (solo nella sua testa però). ma anche tu sembri in debito di ossigeno, lasciatelo dire...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Agosto 2008)

Anch'io tendo ad evitare le discussioni e a defilarmi... Permalosa un pò lo sono... Ma ho bisogno di un pò di tempo e mi passa...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho dovuto crescere in fretta........ forse troppo in fretta.....


questo è un bene ma non pensare mai che riguardi solo te.


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

*Lancillotto*

Dai confessa ... sei un tantino sopra la riga permaloso, suvvvia.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anch'io tendo ad evitare le discussioni e a defilarmi... Permalosa un pò lo sono... Ma ho bisogno di un pò di tempo e mi passa...


tu hai di bello non che ti passa, ma che sembri sempre sbarcata da venere.
sei irrestibile per questo tuo lato... e gli uomini che non lo capiscono, non capiscono niente.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dai confessa ... sei un tantino sopra la riga permaloso, suvvvia.


secondo me è solo in debito di ossigeno....


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Io (per esempio) non sono permalosa. 




































































Sono precisa.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu hai di bello non che ti passa, ma che sembri sempre sbarcata da venere.
> sei irrestibile per questo tuo lato... e gli uomini che non lo capiscono, non capiscono niente.

















E come sono quelli sbarcati da Venere?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E come sono quelli sbarcati da Venere?


non quelli, devi dire quelle.
ci hanno fascino.
sembrano sbarcate da venere perché hanno la "sapienza" di non far pesare la loro cultura. e tu sei così. 
il tuo problema è che ti perdi in chi sa cosa... mentre hai in te tutto per fare innamorare un uomo di te e lo dico sul serio.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non quelli, devi dire quelle.
> ci hanno fascino.
> sembrano sbarcate da venere perché hanno la "sapienza" di non far pesare la loro cultura. e tu sei così.
> il tuo problema è che ti perdi in chi sa cosa... mentre hai in te tutto per fare innamorare un uomo di te e lo dico sul serio.


Anna grazie, queste cose dette da te che mi hai sempre "bastonato" hanno un valore particolare.... Mi sa che mi hai compreso parecchio tu....


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*Anna A*

Da bambina ero piuttosto permalosa, o qualcosa che si avvicina a questa definizione..... mio padre mi tolse quel modo di essere obbligandomi ogni volta a valutare la persona che mi aveva detto la frase e perché me l'aveva detta.

Spesso era solo una cattiva interpretazione di vocaboli o di tempi, altre volte era una reazione forte ma caratteriale.... quando era chiaro che era intenzionale o ingiustificata mi chiedeva solo "é veramente importante la persona che te lo ha detto".... non ci crederai ma non lo era mai, e allora ignoravo solo perché avevo imparato che continuare a discutere era una perdita di tempo secca. del "mio tempo"...
Ci ho messo mesi.... anni... per arrivarci, ma adesso riesco con una certa facilità a scindere l'involontarietà dalla malafede, l'offesa gratuita dalla critica malposta..... non tutti possono avere la dialettica, a volte  hanno la buona intenzione ma le parole sbagliate....  Nel caso inverso invece  ignorare é la politica più pagante.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anna grazie, queste cose dette da te che mi hai sempre "bastonato" hanno un valore particolare.... Mi sa che mi hai compreso parecchio tu....


tu scherzi... ma io lo dico sul serio!
e non so se ti ho compresa, ma so per certo che non fai mai sfoggio della tua cultura. sappi, poi, che essa appare tutta dalla semplice perfezione con cui scrivi...
sembra niente ma è il massimo.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da bambina ero piuttosto permalosa, o qualcosa che si avvicina a questa definizione..... mio padre mi tolse quel modo di essere obbligandomi ogni volta a valutare la persona che mi aveva detto la frase e perché me l'aveva detta.
> 
> Spesso era solo una cattiva interpretazione di vocaboli o di tempi, altre volte era una reazione forte ma caratteriale.... quando era chiaro che era intenzionale o ingiustificata mi chiedeva solo "é veramente importante la persona che te lo ha detto".... non ci crederai ma non lo era mai, e allora ignoravo solo perché avevo imparato che continuare a discutere era una perdita di tempo secca. del "mio tempo"...
> Ci ho messo mesi.... anni... per arrivarci, ma adesso riesco con una certa facilità a scindere l'involontarietà dalla malafede, l'offesa gratuita dalla critica malposta..... non tutti possono avere la dialettica, a volte hanno la buona intenzione ma le parole sbagliate.... Nel caso inverso invece ignorare é la politica più pagante.
> Bruja


io sono una ribelle forse in senso contrario. mia nonna era insegnante di francese e non ammetteva alcun errore grammaticale o di sintassi. devo anche dire che passavo più tempo con lei che con mia madre e non per niente preferivo venire ripresa perché passavo ore a zonzo con il mio cane e gli amici, piuttosto che con lei. non per niente ho studiato inglese anche in inghilterra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu scherzi... ma io lo dico sul serio!
> e non so se ti ho compresa, ma so per certo che non fai mai sfoggio della tua cultura. sappi, poi, che essa appare tutta dalla semplice perfezione con cui scrivi...
> sembra niente ma è il massimo.


Concordo


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> io sono una ribelle forse in senso contrario. mia nonna era insegnante di francese e non ammetteva alcun errore grammaticale o di sintassi. devo anche dire che passavo più tempo con lei che con mia madre e non per niente preferivo venire ripresa perché passavo ore a zonzo con il mio cane e gli amici, piuttosto che con lei. non per niente ho studiato inglese anche in inghilterra.


Il problema é che i parenti ti capitano.... e devi giostrare con la casualità!!!
Immagino però che saprai benissimo entrambe le lingue.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il problema é che i parenti ti capitano.... e devi giostrare con la casualità!!!
> Immagino però che saprai benissimo entrambe le lingue....
> 
> 
> ...


nein. il francese lo ho rimosso credo abbastanza. ti giuro che, a parte l'inglese, le uniche parole che mi riescono facili sono in tedesco.
ho sempre subito la sua veste da insegnante, e dei suoi amici insegnanti post fascio che venivano a trovarla durante l'estate.... e tutti con quella stessa anda da insegnanti che ci hanno sempre qualcosa da insegnarti. mica per niente scappavo con il cane....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Agosto 2008)

io sono molto permalosa ma oggi come oggi non ci combatto più di tanto. Lo so e ne prendo atto.
Così fa chi mi conosce e mi vuole bene.
D'altro canto così come m'incazzo mi scazzo in due minuti.
quello che mi fa ridere è che pur essendolo molto non sopporto i permalosi


----------



## Old Addos (8 Agosto 2008)

*Certo*

Sì , sono permaloso , in particolare non digerisco la gente aggressiva , per cui quando si arriva a discutere - travalicando il normale tono di chi espone il proprio punto di vista - in genere mi chiamo fuori ; li lascio cuocere nel proprio brodo e me ne sto per i fatti miei.


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dai confessa ... sei un tantino sopra la riga permaloso, suvvvia.


Forse lo sembro nei modi perchè mi infervoro quando prendo a cuore una discussione, ma ti posso assicurare che mi sento "offeso" solo quando non riesco a far capire il mio pensiero, posso accettare che non sia condiviso, ma non che non sia compreso


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me è solo in debito di ossigeno....


No, forse in debito di SONNO, ma questa è un'altra storia


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da bambina ero piuttosto permalosa, o qualcosa che si avvicina a questa definizione..... mio padre mi tolse quel modo di essere obbligandomi ogni volta a valutare la persona che mi aveva detto la frase e perché me l'aveva detta.
> 
> Spesso era solo una cattiva interpretazione di vocaboli o di tempi, altre volte era una reazione forte ma caratteriale.... quando era chiaro che era intenzionale o ingiustificata mi chiedeva solo "é veramente importante la persona che te lo ha detto".... non ci crederai ma non lo era mai, e allora ignoravo solo perché avevo imparato che continuare a discutere era una perdita di tempo secca. del "mio tempo"...
> Ci ho messo mesi.... anni... per arrivarci, ma adesso riesco con una certa facilità a scindere l'involontarietà dalla malafede, l'offesa gratuita dalla critica malposta..... non tutti possono avere la dialettica, a volte hanno la buona intenzione ma le parole sbagliate.... Nel caso inverso invece ignorare é la politica più pagante.
> Bruja


E' quello che applico da sempre, alla fine solo una persona è davvero così importante da suscitare la mia permalosità latente...........


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono molto permalosa ma oggi come oggi non ci combatto più di tanto. Lo so e ne prendo atto.
> Così fa chi mi conosce e mi vuole bene.
> D'altro canto così come m'incazzo mi scazzo in due minuti.
> quello che mi fa ridere è che pur essendolo molto non sopporto i permalosi


fantastico....... troppo divertente


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Sì , sono permaloso , in particolare non digerisco la gente aggressiva , per cui quando si arriva a discutere - travalicando il normale tono di chi espone il proprio punto di vista - in genere mi chiamo fuori ; li lascio cuocere nel proprio brodo e me ne sto per i fatti miei.


Questo comportamento lo applico spesso nel forum e mi sono appunto beccato del presuntuoso perchè ho deciso di ignorare i mittenti


----------



## Old Addos (9 Agosto 2008)

*per Lancillotto*

Difatti , io credo di essere presuntuoso , non è mica una condanna !


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2008)

*presunzione d'autore*

Non faccio per vantarmi ma oggi é una bellissima giornata...!!!
(Giuseppe Gioacchino Belli)

Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Difatti , io credo di essere presuntuoso , non è mica una condanna !


 
OK, allora siamo in due!

Chi si aggrega??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> OK, allora siamo in due!
> 
> Chi si aggrega??


Io non sono presuntuosa: sono oggettivamente una persona fantastica!


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non sono presuntuosa: sono oggettivamente una persona fantastica!


Infatti questa non é presunzione.... é autopromozione!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti questa non é presunzione.... é autopromozione!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma va in giro con i manifesti appesi al collo???

Tipo "me, for President"??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma va in giro con i manifesti appesi al collo???
> 
> Tipo "me, for President"??


Non ne ho bisogno ...il mio fascino risalta senza riflettori...


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

... alla faccia della modestia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... alla faccia della modestia


Le emoticons segnalano l'autoironia.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le emoticons segnalano l'autoironia.


AH!


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ne ho bisogno ...il mio fascino risalta senza riflettori...


Una MODERATRICE SMODERATA


----------



## Old Holly (9 Agosto 2008)

Sono permalosa a fasi alterne, nel senso che in certi periodi mi sento più vulnerabile, ho la sensibilità e l'emotività più accentuate e allora qualsiasi situazione sembra che non mi vada a genio e chi mi è vicino deve stare attento a tutto quel che dice.

Normalmente (quando tutto va bene) sono piuttosto autoironica!


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono permalosa a fasi alterne, nel senso che in certi periodi mi sento più vulnerabile, ho la sensibilità e l'emotività più accentuate e allora qualsiasi situazione sembra che non mi vada a genio e chi mi è vicino deve stare attento a tutto quel che dice.
> 
> Normalmente (quando tutto va bene) sono piuttosto autoironica!


 
Adoro l'autoironia, è uno degli elementi che prendo molto in considerazione per valutare l'intelligenza delle persone


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

*Ripeto*

Io non sono permalosa ... sono precisa.



Ciao Holly, come va?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non sono presuntuosa: sono oggettivamente una persona fantastica!


ma che c'azzecca la presunzione con l'essere permalosi??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'azzecca la presunzione con l'essere permalosi??


Non lo so rispondevo ad altri.


----------



## Old Holly (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non sono permalosa ... sono precisa.
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Holly, come va?


Ciao Marì!!!

Oggi non mi posso lamentare... il morale è buono,  direi che va bene, anche perchè non c'è quel caldo afoso, anzi...


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ciao Marì!!!
> 
> Oggi non mi posso lamentare... il morale è buono,  direi che va bene, anche perchè non c'è quel caldo afoso, anzi...


Bene!

Quando parti per le vacanze?


----------



## Old Holly (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bene!
> 
> Quando parti per le vacanze?



Il 15 agosto!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2008)

notte pimpi e pimpe
vado che mi sdraio un po'
Buona serata!!


----------



## Old Holly (9 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte pimpi e pimpe
> vado che mi sdraio un po'
> Buona serata!!



Buona notte!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte pimpi e pimpe
> vado che mi sdraio un po'
> Buona serata!!


Buona serata e buonanotte e una carezza a Pilù..


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il 15 agosto!


Divertitevi mi raccomando!


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte pimpi e pimpe
> vado che mi sdraio un po'
> Buona serata!!


Anche a te cara


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

Sono un tipo solare e difficilmente da mettere in crisi. Comunque quando qualcuno si è esercitato tanto a lungo per sfondare l'ultimo confine e abbattere l'ultimo rifugio (autoironia), divento permaloso di brutto ... a volte anche molto aggressivo ... dipende chi è e con quale intenzione aggredisce ...

Una persona che è andato oltre ogni limite difficilmente riesce sfondare ancora, nell'altro senso. Direi che sono potenzialmente permaloso permanente (3 'P'). Questo nei confronti di adulti. Bambini e ragazzi hanno licenza fino ai 18-20 anni ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non sono presuntuosa: sono oggettivamente una persona fantastica!


Mi associo!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sono un tipo solare e difficilmente da mettere in crisi. Comunque quando qualcuno si è esercitato tanto a lungo per sfondare l'ultimo confine e abbattere l'ultimo rifugio (autoironia), divento permaloso di brutto ... a volte anche molto aggressivo ... dipende chi è e con quale intenzione aggredisce ...
> 
> Una persona che è andato oltre ogni limite difficilmente riesce sfondare ancora, nell'altro senso. Direi che sono potenzialmente permaloso permanente (3 'P'). Questo nei confronti di adulti. Bambini e ragazzi hanno licenza fino ai 18-20 anni ...


io non so nulla della tua gestione e dei vecchi scazzi ma a me Giovanni, tu piaci come persona, ti trovo autoironico (dote indispensabile per me) e pacato.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non so nulla della tua gestione e dei vecchi scazzi ma a me Giovanni, tu piaci come persona, ti trovo autoironico (dote indispensabile per me) e pacato.


Quoto!
Pure disponibile e paziente.


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Agosto 2008)

Se siete bravi e fantastici forse avete sbagliato THREAD!!!!!

Qui si chiedeva se eravate permalosi........

p.s.
ASUDEM e GIOBBE nessuno mette in dubbio le qualità di Giovanni, anche se la discussione non era in questo thread, le argomentazioni si basavano solo su determinati ruoli e decisioni prese che ad avviso di tanti, non sarebbero in linea con le idee del fondatore del forum, ma non voglio alimentare ulteriormente la polemica, l'argomento è uscito casualmente, qualcuno ha trovato modo di appiopparmi l'etichetta di permaloso.

Tutto sommato meglio così, mi si da del permaloso, che non sono, ma non si vedono esattamente i miei difetti, quindi sono in una botte di ferro, questa è strategia applicata, mostra agli altri i punti deboli che non hai e che puoi meglio difendere............


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se siete bravi e fantastici forse avete sbagliato THREAD!!!!!
> 
> Qui si chiedeva se eravate permalosi........
> 
> ...


Lanci, anche tu sei una brava persona. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





È stata Asu a sbagliare thread, io gli sono solo andato dietro.
Senza Brugola nei paraggi, questa ragazza è proprio persa!


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lanci, anche tu sei una brava persona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buon gustaio!!!


p.s.
Anch'io riesco a dire le peggiori stronzate........


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Buon gustaio!!!
> 
> 
> p.s.
> Anch'io riesco a dire le peggiori stronzate........



Povera Asu, è convalescente...
Non fargli venire in mente queste cose che è ancora traumatizzata dall'immagine della bicicletta senza sellino.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se siete bravi e fantastici forse avete sbagliato THREAD!!!!!
> 
> Qui si chiedeva se eravate permalosi........
> 
> ...


 ... ma quanto sei permaloso ... tu che affermi e sottolinei di non esserlo ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scusa se te lo dico ...

poi non è nulla di male, i permalosi sono coloro che guardano il mondo con maggiore attenzione e si lasciano coinvolgere emotivamente, a tal punto di offendersi personalmente, se qualcosa tocca il proprio cuore.


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> ... ma quanto sei permaloso ... tu che affermi e sottolinei di non esserlo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sono talmente permaloso che ti lascio tranquillamente la tua convinzione, come a me rimane la mia sulla gestione del forum e sui principi sui quali si fondava


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2008)

*O T*

Per esempio, stasera il sito va lento. 


PS Questo descrive che sono precisa e non permalosa.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2008)

e i principi e i valori e le circostanze e il perché siamo al mondo...


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e i principi e i valori e le circostanze e il perché siamo al mondo...


Mangiato pesante???


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Povera Asu, è convalescente...
> Non fargli venire in mente queste cose che è ancora traumatizzata dall'immagine della bicicletta senza sellino.



asu è convalescente ma pensante.


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per esempio, stasera il sito va lento.
> 
> 
> PS Questo descrive che sono precisa e non permalosa.


 
Ma che dici???

La rete utilizzata all 1%, anche meno.... non può andare lento...... è di sicuto colpa della tua connessione, del tuo pc, o della tua incapacità ad usarlo


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mangiato pesante???


può essere... e te che non hai mangiato pesante... come mai sei così pesante ultimamente?


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma che dici???
> 
> La rete utilizzata all 1%, anche meno.... non può andare lento...... è di sicuto colpa della tua connessione, del tuo pc, o della tua incapacità ad usarlo


Guarda che a me capita solo quando sto qua dentro ... fuori dal forum il mio pc e connessione va una meraviglia.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> può essere... e te che non hai mangiato pesante... come mai sei così pesante ultimamente?


 
Pesante???

Uno che esprime i propri pensieri è pesante???

Mi dispiace che tu senta questa cosa come un peso, ma niente e nessuno mi toglierà la libertà di pensare e di esprimermi


----------



## Old Holly (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che a me capita solo quando sto qua dentro ... fuori dal forum il mio pc e connessione va una meraviglia.



Marì... il mio va una scheggia...


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che a me capita solo quando sto qua dentro ... fuori dal forum il mio pc e connessione va una meraviglia.


 
Ti ho detto che non è vero, chiedi ad ANNA A , a lei funziona che è una meraviglia


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Marì... il mio va una scheggia...


Anche a me in questo momento, prima no.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Yi ho detto che non è vero, chiedi ad ANNA A , a lei funziona che è una meraviglia


Come dicevo a Holly, ora va bene anche a me ... ma prima, quando l'ho scritto andava a rilento.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche a me in questo momento, prima no.


Vedi???

Il tuo pc è un DIESEL!!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Vedi???
> 
> Il tuo pc è un DIESEL!!!!








  senti a me DIE-SEL non me l'ha mai detto nessuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  chiedi subito scusa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> senti a me DIE-SEL non me l'ha mai detto nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


va beh, ho sbagliato combustibile, va a carbonella


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> va beh, ho sbagliato combustibile, va a carbonella


... afffancul! ... e se ti e' di strada portaci pure l'ad,min


----------



## Old Holly (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> va beh, ho sbagliato combustibile, va a carbonella



A carbonella va il mio quando ho la connessione con la pc card di tim!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... afffancul! ... e se ti e' di strada portaci pure l'ad,min


Mi pare lui sia un po' fuori mano, ma se mi viene incontro, ci andiamo insieme......


ma poi tu sei permalosa forte, e anche il tuo pc non scherza....


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A carbonella va il mio quando ho la connessione con la pc card di tim!


 
Mettici qualche addittivo, così anche la carbonella lavora meglio..... magari bagna la carbonella con la benzina, sai che BOTTO???


----------



## Old Holly (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mettici qualche addittivo, così anche la carbonella lavora meglio..... magari bagna la carbonella con la benzina, sai che BOTTO???



Il botto lo farei fare alla tim che fa pubblicità ingannevole!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi pare lui sia un po' fuori mano, ma se mi viene incontro, ci andiamo insieme......
> 
> 
> ma poi tu sei permalosa forte, e anche il tuo pc non scherza....


Io ed il mio pc siamo precisi ... e' quando stiamo qua dentro che andiamo in tilt.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il botto lo farei fare alla tim che fa pubblicità ingannevole!!!


 
Alla tim lo farei fare anch'io, ma anche a tutte le telefonie mobili che non riescono a dare tariffe chiare.

Nella comunicazione dati poi tra i contratti a TEMPO con scatti da 15 minuti, o a traffico e pacchetti da 1 MB alla fine non si riesce nemmeno a capire cosa spendi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ed il mio pc siamo precisi ... e' quando stiamo qua dentro che andiamo in tilt.


 
Ok, ora il forum manda anche il tilt i neuroni..... giuro che questa è farina del tuo sacco.........

Io non c'entro...... prenditi le tue responsabilità


----------



## Old Holly (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Alla tim lo farei fare anch'io, ma anche a tutte le telefonie mobili che non riescono a dare tariffe chiare.
> 
> Nella comunicazione dati poi tra i contratti a TEMPO con scatti da 15 minuti, o a traffico e pacchetti da 1 MB alla fine non si riesce nemmeno a capire cosa spendi...



Per internet pago 20 euro mensili per 500 mb a cui aggiungono altri 500 mb se rinnovi entro i 30 giorni.
Il  bello è se per caso ti dimentichi di pagare entro i trenta giorni, prima ti mangia tutto il credito in dieci minuti e poi ti sconnette senza spiegazioni.
Cioè in parole povere se non paghi non usufruisci degli mb che hai accumulato... bella fregatura!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ok, ora il forum manda anche il tilt i neuroni..... giuro che questa è farina del tuo sacco.........
> 
> Io non c'entro...... prenditi le tue responsabilità



Eggia', e' farina del mio casco


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Pesante???
> 
> Uno che esprime i propri pensieri è pesante???
> 
> Mi dispiace che tu senta questa cosa come un peso, ma niente e nessuno mi toglierà la libertà di pensare e di esprimermi


no. ma tu sei un mattone, ultimamente.
tieni anche conto di non tenere conto di quello che dico, visto che nessuno tiene conto di quello che dico.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Per internet pago 20 euro mensili per 500 mb a cui aggiungono altri 500 mb se rinnovi entro i 30 giorni.
> Il bello è se per caso ti dimentichi di pagare entro i trenta giorni, prima ti mangia tutto il credito in dieci minuti e poi ti sconnette senza spiegazioni.
> Cioè in parole povere se non paghi non usufruisci degli mb che hai accumulato... bella fregatura!!!


 
Credo che oggi la tariffa più conveniente sia TRE perchè a 19,90 mi pare abbia 5gb di traffico, ma quando ho fatto per interessarmi in un caso non ho mai ricevuto risposte dal centralino di TRE, nel secondo caso (aziendale) questi volevano tutti i costi mandarmi a casa un consulente........

Per il momento ho deciso di rinunciare alla connettività mobile.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eggia', e' farina del mio casco


 
Farina o crusca???


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. ma tu sei un mattone, ultimamente.
> tieni anche conto di non tenere conto di quello che dico, visto che nessuno tiene conto di quello che dico.


 
Quando gli interventi non sono aggressivi, io tengo conto di tutto e di tutti.  Facciamo così, d'ora in poi ad ogni post "pesante" metto l'iconcina con il punto esclamativo, così almeno sai che puoi andare oltre.....


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Farina o crusca???


Un po l'uno un po l'altro, in eguaglia misura ... nessuno e' perfetto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un po l'uno un po l'altro, in eguaglia misura ... nessuno e' perfetto.


Della serie: siamo gemelli..... uno bianco e l'altro nero....


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Della serie: siamo gemelli..... uno bianco e l'altro nero....


SI, ma nel mezzo, tra di loro ... c'e' l'arcobaleno  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Gemellaccio, non molli eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sempre l'ultima parola


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, ma nel mezzo, tra di loro ... c'e' l'arcobaleno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo a mia moglie gliela concedo!!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Solo a mia moglie gliela concedo!!!!


La fifa eh!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La fifa eh!


No, solo per potermi riposare, altrimenti lei non la finisce più........

hai presente dormire nello stesso letto????


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> No, solo per potermi riposare, altrimenti lei non la finisce più........
> *
> hai presente dormire nello stesso letto????*


No comment ... posso solo essere solidale con Lei, coraggio Bru'!


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> No comment ... posso solo essere solidale con Lei, coraggio Bru'!


 
Stavo pensando.... certo che la soluzione "letti all'americana" potrebbe avere qualche utilità.... che ne pensi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No comment ... posso solo essere solidale con Lei, coraggio Bru'!


 
Come sempre...... avete notato come esista un "movimento femminista", mentre non esiste un movimento maschilista???

La solidarietà fra donne è il male del secolo........


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stavo pensando.... certo che la soluzione *"letti all'americana"* potrebbe avere qualche utilità.... che ne pensi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando sono stata in America non ne ho mai visti ... e' stata una invenzione hollywoodiana per nascondere il bigottismo puritano degli americani ... come nei films anche in tibbu' in passato era peccato mostrare una coppia a letto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   tuttoggi gli americani sono il popolo piu' bigotto che ci sia in giro.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come sempre...... avete notato come esista un "movimento femminista", mentre *non esiste un movimento maschilista???*
> 
> La solidarietà fra donne è il male del secolo........


Vero non esiste, e sai perche'? ... il potere e' gia vostro da sempre, non avete nulla da temere.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stavo pensando.... certo che la soluzione "letti all'americana" potrebbe avere qualche utilità.... che ne pensi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guarda che per sopportare la "tua ultima parola" non basta il letto gemellare, serve invece un'altra stanza, possibilmente insonorizzata, ma con un altoparlante e registratore incorportato che risponda sempe e ciclicamente: "Si cara, hai ragione tesoro, sono proprio uno stupido, come ho fatto a non pensarci subito, perdomi se sono stato indelicato e insensibile, non accadrà più, farò ogni cosa tu desideri, certo amore, ......"


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero non esiste, e sai perche'? ... il potere e' gia vostro da sempre, non avete nulla da temere.


 
sottigliezze........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Guarda che per sopportare la "tua ultima parola" non basta il letto gemellare, serve invece un'altra stanza, possibilmente insonorizzata, ma con un altoparlante e registratore incorportato che risponda sempe e ciclicamente: "Si cara, hai ragione tesoro, sono proprio uno stupido, come ho fatto a non pensarci subito, perdomi se sono stato indelicato e insensibile, non accadrà più, farò ogni cosa tu desideri, certo amore, ......"


Cos'altro potresti rispondere a una donna così...?


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *sottigliezze........*


... tu chiamale se vuoi ... alla Battisti


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando sono stata in America non ne ho mai visti ... e' stata una invenzione hollywoodiana per nascondere il bigottismo puritano degli americani ... come nei films anche in tibbu' in passato era peccato mostrare una coppia a letto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A proposito di invenzioni hollywoodiane, sto leggendo un libro sull'apocalisse prevista nel 2012 addirittura dai MAYA e si legge una cosa troppo divertente riguardo le esclissi.

In molti film mostrano l'uomo bianco che per soggiogare gli indios si ammantano del potere di oscurare il sole: I maya sono millenni che predicevano le esclissi!!!!!

All'anima degli indios


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cos'altro potresti rispondere a una donna così...?


 
Purtroppo la censura mi impone il silenzio





(e me lo impone anche il poco buon senso che ho........)


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A proposito di invenzioni hollywoodiane, sto leggendo un libro sull'apocalisse prevista nel 2012 addirittura dai MAYA e si legge una cosa troppo divertente riguardo le esclissi.
> 
> In molti film mostrano l'uomo bianco che per soggiogare gli indios si ammantano del potere di oscurare il sole: I maya sono millenni che predicevano le esclissi!!!!!
> 
> All'anima degli indios


Ricordi questo film http://italian.imdb.com/title/tt0073341/ 

oltre a Sean  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ch'e' magnifico ... ci sta anche uno splendido Michael Caine


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo la censura mi impone il silenzio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Humm.... infatti io non ho mai contestato le parole...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

